# Nov 18,19,20,21



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

I am looking for someone to go fishing with Nov 18-21st on the flats around Perdido Key. I have new mebership in Freedom Boat Club and want to try out one of the boats. 
Driving down from Atlanta on the 17th.


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

id like to join you,robbiewoodcutter


----------



## RedfishJohn (Sep 18, 2011)

I joined Freedom Boat Club and I must go to their orientation. I will be contacting them to learn when I will be able to get boat and I will send message back to you.

Have you fished Pedidio Bay area before?

I have not. I bought home in Spanish Cove which is North of Perdiod Key and would like to look over the entire area for fishing posibilities.

Let me hear from you know so we can solidiby plans.

John Fincher
Redfish John


----------

